# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  لا تَنْقَضِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى يَقَعَ بِهِمُ الْخَسْفُ وَالْمَسْخُ وَالْقَذْفُ

## احمد ابو انس

*أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو نَصْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْقَامِيُّ ، أنا أحْمَدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ يَحْيَى الأَدَمِيُّ ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ أَبِي الْعَوَّامِ الرِّيَاحِيُّ، ثنا سَعِيدٌ ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ الْيَمَانِيِّ . ح وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعْدٍ الْمَالِينِيُّ ، نا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ بْنُ عَدِيٍّ ، ثنا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مَنْصُورٍ سَجَّادَةُ ، ثنابِشْرُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ ، ثنا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ الْيَمَامِيُّ ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " وَالَّذِي بَعَثَنِي بِالْحَقِّ ، لا تَنْقَضِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى يَقَعَ بِهِمُ الْخَسْفُ وَالْمَسْخُ وَالْقَذْفُ ، قَالَ : وَمَتَى ذَاكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ : إِذَا رَأَيْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ رَكِبْنَ السُّرُوجَ ، وَكَثُرَتِ الْمَعَازِفُ ، وَفَشَتْ شَهَادَاتُ الزُّورِ ، وَشُرِبَتِ الْخَمْرُ لا يُسْتَخْفَى بِهَا ، وَشَرِبَ الْمُصَلُّونَ فِي آنِيَةِ أَهْلِ الشِّرْكِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ ، وَاسْتَغْنَى النِّسَاءُ بِالنِّسَاءِ ، وَالرِّجَالُ بِالرِّجَالِ ، فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ ذَلِكَ فَاسْتَدْفِرُوا وَاسْتَعِدُّوا إِذَا هَوَى الْقَذْفُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ " . وَفِي رِوَايَةِ الْمَالِينِيِّ : اسْتَنْفِرُوا وَاسْتَعِدُّوا ، فَقَالَ بِيَدِهِ هَكَذَا ، فَوَضَعَهَا عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ يَسْتُرُ وَجْهَهُ ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ هَذَا وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ .

ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

أخرجه البزار في "المسند" (8636)،  والطبراني في "المعجم الأوسط" (5061)، وابن عدي في "الكامل" (4/271)، والحاكم في "المستدرك" (8349)، والبيهقي في "الشعب" (5083)، والشجري في "الأمالي الخميسية/ترتيب" (2742)، و(2776) كلهم من طريق سليمان بن داود اليمامي، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة به.
قال البزار بعد أن ذكر عدة أحاديث لسليمان بن داود، منها هذا: "وأحاديث سليمان بن داود اليمامي لا نعلم أحدا شاركه فيها، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة، وهو عندي ليس بالقوي لأن أحاديثه تدل عليه إن شاء الله".
وقال الطبراني بعد أن ذكر عدة أحاديث له أيضًا، منها هذا: "لم يرو هذه الأحاديث عن يحيى بن أبي كثير إلا سليمان بن داود اليمامي".
وقال ابن عدي بعد أن ذكر جملة من حديثه منها هذا: "ولسليمان بن داود غير ما ذكرت، عن يحيى بهذا الإسناد وعامة ما يروي، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير يعرف وعامة ما يرويه بهذا الإسناد لا يتابعه أحد عليه.".
وقال البيهقي: "تفرد به سليمان بن داود هذا وهو ضعيف".
وقال الذهبي: "سليمان هو اليمامي ضعفوه والخبر منكر". "التلخيص".
وقال في "الميزان" (2/202): "سليمان بن داود اليمامي، أبو الجمل صاحب يحيى بن أبي كثير.
قال ابن معين: ليس بشئ. وقال البخاري: منكر الحديث. وقد مر لنا أن البخاري قال: من قلت فيه منكر الحديث فلا تحل رواية حديثه. وقال ابن حبان: ضعيف. وقال آخر: متروك". ثم ذكر حديثه هذا.
وقال الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" (8/10): "رواه البزار والطبراني في الأوسط...وفيه سليمان بن داود اليمامي وهو متروك".

تنبيه: في "شعب الإيمان/ط. الرشد"، وجل مصادر التخريج وكتب التراجم: (داود بن سليمان اليمامي)، لا (اليماني)!

ولبعض فقرات الحديث شواهد، لعلنا نأتي عليها قريبًا بإذن الله.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وللفائدة: ينظر هذا:
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...96783405,d.d24

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيك شيخنا 
عجل بها فأن هذا الحديث منتشر والكثير يسال عن صحته .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للتذكير.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*يرفع للتذكير.*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> بارك الله فيك شيخنا 
> عجل بها فأن هذا الحديث منتشر والكثير يسال عن صحته .


وفيكم أخي الحبيب.
انظر هذا الكتاب ستجد فيه بغيتك بإذن الله، وما يشكل عليك، أعرضه هنا، وإن شاء الله نتعاون جميعا على مساعدتك بإذن الله:
عنوان الكتاب: (إتحاف الجماعة بما جاء في الفتن والملاحم وأشراط الساعة):
رابط الشاملة (ليسهل البحث):
http://shamela.ws/books/085/8573.rar
وهذا رابط النسخة pdf:
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...wL38Mu6T2Gvy_g

----------


## زياني

*روى الناس عن** سليمان بن داود اليمامي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبيسلمة عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " والذي نفسي بيدهلا تنقضي هذه الدنيا حتى يقع الخسف والمسخ والقذف"، قالوا: متى يا نبي اللهبأبي أنت وأمي؟ قال: إذا رأيت النساء يركبن السروج، وكثرت القينات، وشهد شهادةالزور، وشرب المصلون في آنية أهل الشرك الذهب والفضة، واستغنى الرجال بالرجال، والنساءبالنساء، فاستعدوا واستدفئوا , وقال: بيده هكذا , ثم جمعها على جبهته يستر وجهه"ـ وفي لفظ:" فاستدفروا واستعدوا إذا هوى القذف من السماء".*
*وهذا حديث يرويه سليمان اليمامي وهو راو شبه المتروك، فلا يعتبر بحديثه، إلا أن متن هذا الحديث صحيح من متابعات وشواهد أخرى، ولكل ألفاظه شواهد، ونكتفي الآن بالمتابعات :* 
*1. فقد قال نعيم في الفتن (**1794) حدثنا ابن وهب عن عمرو بن الحارث عن سعيد بن أبي هلال عن عياش بن عبد الله بن معبد عنأبي معبد مولى ابن عباس عن أبي هريرة قال: " لا تقوم الساعة حتى يتسافد الناس في الطرق كما يتسافد الدواب، يستغني الرجال بالرجال، والنساء بالنساء، أتدرون ماالتساحق؟ قالوا: لا، قال: تركب المرأة المرأة ثم تسحقها ".* 
*وهذا حديث صحيح رجاله ثقات، وعياش هو عباس بن عبد الله بن معبد ابن عباسثقة، ونعيم بن حماد ثقة حجة، وهِم من لينه، وقد أفردته بترجمة مستقلة بينت فيها ثقته وإتقانه .* *وللحديث متابعة أخرى لكنها مختصرة :
**2. خرجها* *ابن حبان في صحيحه (الزوائد 1890)* *أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن السامي حدثنا إبراهيم بن حمزةالزبيري عن سفيان بن حمزة عن كثير بن زيد عن الوليد بن رباح عن أبي هريرة: أن النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-قال: "لا تقوم الساعة حتى يكون في أمتي خسف ومسخوقذف"، وهذا حديث حسن، رجاله صدوقون، والسامي هو الهروي الثقة .* 
*وللحديث شواهد كثيرة جدا ربما سأجمعها في جزء صغير ومنها : 
**قال نعيم بن حماد: نا عثمان بن كثير عن محمد بن مهاجر حدثني أيوب بن جندببن بشر عن حذيفة قال:" لتنقضن عرى الإسلام عروة عروة , حتى لا يقول عبد: مهمه , ولتركبن سنن الأمم قبلكم حذو النعل بالنعل , لا تخطئون طريقهم , ولا يخطئكم،حتى لو أنه كان فيمن كان قبلكم من الأمم أمة يأكلون العذرة رطبة أو يابسةلأكلتموها , وستفضلوهم بثلاث خصال لم تكن فيمن كان قبلكم من الأمم: نبش القبور ,وسمنة النساء , تسمن الجارية حتى تموت شحما , وحتى يكتفي الرجال بالرجال دون النساء , والنساء بالنساء دون الرجال , أيم الله إنها لكائنة ولو قد كانت خسف بهمورجموا كما فعل بقوم لوط , والله ما هو بالرأي ولكنه الحق اليقين ".* 
*وروى محمد بن فضيل ثنا الأعمش عن أبي ظبيان عن حذيفة قال: " إنما حق القول على قوم لوط حين استغنى النساء بالنساء، والرجال بالرجال "**. 
وقال الطبراني في الشاميين 519 - حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عقالالحراني ثنا أبو جعفر النفيلي ثنا عباد بن كثير الرملي عن عروة بن رويم عن أنس بنمالك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا صنعت أمتي خمسا فعليهم الدمار , إذاظهر فيهم التلاعن , وشرب الخمور ولبسوا الحرير واتخذوا القينات , واكتفى الرجال بالرجال , والنساء بالنساء»، والدمار هو الخسف والمسخ المبين في الحديث السابق .* 
*ورواه الفضل بن عميرة ثنا ثابت عن أنس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليهوسلم: " إذا استعملت أمتي خمسا فعليهم الدمار، إذا ظهر فيهم التلاعن، ولبسالحرير، واتخذوا القينات، وشربوا الخمور، واكتفى الرجال بالرجال، والنساء بالنساء "،قال البيهقي (7/339): إسناده وإسناد ما قبله غير قوي، غير أنه إذا ضم بعضه إلى بعضأخذ قوة، والله أعلم " 
**وكذلك روى أيوب بن مدرك عن مكحول عن واثلة بن الأسقع وأنس بن مالك قالا:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تذهب الدنيا حتى يستغني الرجال بالرجال ,والنساء بالنساء , والسحاق زنا النساء بينهن ". ...

*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هذا منشور لنا على صفحتنا على الفيس بوك منذ فترة:

زواج المثليين: (الشذوذ _اللواط _ السحاق)، من علامات الساعة:

  من كتاب: (إتحاف الجماعة بما جاء في الفتن والملاحم وأشراط الساعة): 

  باب ما جاء في اكتفاء الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء
  عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن من  أعلام الساعة وأشراطها أن يكتفي الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء).
 رواه: الطبراني، والبيهقي، وابن النجار؛ في حديث طويل تقدم ذكره في الباب الثاني من أشراط الساعة.
 وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن من  أشراط الساعة..... (فذكر الحديث، وفيه: (ويكتفي الرجال بالرجال والنساء  بالنساء).
 رواه ابن مردويه، وتقدم في الباب الثاني من أشراط الساعة.
 وعن مكحول عن علي رضي الله عنه؛ قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من اقتراب الساعة.... (فذكر الحديث بطوله، وفيه: (واستغنى الرجال بالرجال  والنساء بالنساء).
 رواه: أبو الشيخ في "الفتن"، والديلمي. وتقدم في الباب الثاني من أشراط الساعة.

  وعن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ قال:  والذي بعثني بالحق؛ لا  تنقضي هذه الدنيا حتى يقع بهم الخسف والمسخ والقذف". قالوا: ومتى ذلك يا  نبي الله ؟ قال: "إذا رأيت النساء قد ركبن السروج، وكثرت القينات، وفشت  شهادة الزور، وشرب المسلمون في آنية أهل الشرك الذهب والفضة، واستغنى  الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء).
 رواه: البزار، والطبراني في "الأوسط"، والحاكم، وإسناده ضعيف جدًا.

  وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  لا بد  من خسف ومسخ وقذف". قالوا: يا رسول الله ! في هذه الأمة ؟ قال: "نعم، إذا  اتخذوا القيان، واستحلوا الزنى، وأكلوا الربا، واستحلوا الصيد في الحرم،  ولبس الحرير، واكتفى الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء.
 رواه ابن النجار.

  وعن واثلة وأنس رضي الله عنهما مرفوعًا:  لا تذهب الدنيا حتى يستغني  النساء بالنساء والرجال بالرجال، والسحاق زنى النساء فيما بينهن.
 رواه: الخطيب، وابن عساكر؛ بإسناد ضعيف جدًا.

  وعن أنس بن مالك أيضًا رضي الله عنه؛ قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم:  إذا عملت أمتي خمسًا؛ فعليهم الدمار: إذا ظهر فيهم التلاعن، وشربوا  الخمر، ولبسوا الحرير، واتخذوا القينات، واكتفى الرجال بالرجال والنساء  بالنساء.
 رواه: البيهقي، وأبو نعيم في "الحلية"، والطبراني في  "الأوسط". قال الهيثمي : "وفيه عباد بن كثير الرملي، وثقه ابن معين وغيره،  وضعفه جماعة".

 وعنه رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا:  إذا استغنى النساء  بالنساء والرجال بالرجال؛ فبشرهم بريح حمراء، تخرج من قبل المشرق، فيمسخ  بعضهم، ويخسف ببعض؛ ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون.
 رواه الديلمي.

  وعن حذيفة رضي الله عنه: أنه قال:  لتنقضن عرى الإسلام عروة عروة حتى لا  يقول عبد: مه مه، ولتركبن سنن الأمم قبلكم حذو النعل بالنعل، لا تخطئون  طريقهم ولا تخطئكم، حتى لو أنه كان فيمن كان قبلكم من الأمم يأكلون العذرة  رطبة أو يابسة؛ لأكلتموها، وستفضلونهم بثلاث خصال لم تكن فيمن كان قبلكم من  الأمم: نبش القبور، وسمنة النساء؛ تسمن الجارية حتى تموت شحمًا، وحتى  يكتفي الرجال بالرجال دون النساء، والنساء بالنساء دون الرجال، ايم الله؛  إنها لكائنة، ولو قد كانت؛ خسف بهم، ورجموا؛ كما فعل بقوم لوط، والله؛ ما  هو بالرأي، ولكنه الحق اليقين.
 رواه ابن وضاح.

  وعن أبي رضي  الله عنه؛ قال: قيل لنا أشياء تكون في آخر هذه الأمة عند اقتراب الساعة؛  فمنها نكاح الرجل امرأته وأمته في دبرها، وذلك مما حرم الله ورسوله، ويمقت  الله عليه ورسوله، ومنها نكاح الرجل بالرجل، وذلك مما حرم الله ورسوله،  ويمقت الله عليه ورسوله، ومنها نكاح المرأة المرأة، وذلك مما حرم الله  ورسوله، ويمقت الله عليه ورسوله، وليس لهؤلاء صلاة ما أقاموا على ذلك، حتى  يتوبوا إلى الله توبة نصوحًا. قيل لأبي: وما التوبة النصوح ؟ قال: سألت عن  ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال: هو الندم على الذنب حين يفرط  منك، فتستغفر الله بندامتك، ثم لا تعود إليه أبدًا.
 رواه: الدارقطني في "الأفراد"، والبيهقي، وابن النجار.

  وعن أشرس بن شيبان الهذلي؛ قال: "قلت لفرقد السبخي: أخبرني يا أبا يعقوب  من تلك الغرائب التي قرأت في التوراة، فقال: يا أبا شيبان والله ما أكذب  على ربي (مرتين أو ثلاثًا)، لقد قرأت في التوراة: ليكونن مسخ وخسف وقذف في  أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في أهل القبلة. قال: قلت: يا أبا يعقوب! ما  أعمالهم؟ قال: باتخاذهم القينات، وضربهم بالدفوف، ولباسهم الحرير والذهب،  ولئن بقيت حتى ترى أعمالًا ثلاثة؛ فاستيقن واستعد واحذر. قال: قلت: ما هي؟  قال: إذا تكافأ الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء، ورغبت العرب في آنية  العجم. فعند ذلك قلت له: العرب خاصة؟ قال: لا؛ بل أهل القبلة. ثم قال:  والله؛ ليقذفن رجال من السماء بحجارة يشدخون بها في طرقهم وقبائلهم كما فعل  بقوم لوط ، وليمسخن آخرون قردة وخنازير كما فعل ببني إسرائيل، وليخسفن  بقوم كما خسف بقارون.
 رواه ابن أبي الدنيا .

 وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما مرفوعًا:  لا تقوم الساعة حتى ترضح رؤوس أقوام بكواكب من السماء باستحلالهم عمل قوم لوط.
 رواه الديلمي.

  وعن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: أنه قال: "أنتم أشبه الناس ببني  إسرائيل، والله؛ لا تدعون شيئًا عملوه إلا عملتموه، ولا كان فيهم شيء إلا  سيكون فيكم مثله. فقال رجل: أيكون فينا مثل قوم لوط؟ فقال: "نعم، ممن  أسلم وعرف نسبه".
 رواه محمد بن نصر المروزي في كتاب "السنة".

 وعن حذيفة رضي الله عنه: أنه قال: "لا يكون في بني إسرائيل شيء؛ إلا كان فيكم مثله". فقال رجل: يكون فينا مثل قوم لوط ؟ قال: "نعم".
 رواه ابن أبي شيبة .

صححه الألباني لغيره في الترغيب والترهيب.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*منقول من الأخ أبو معاذ الألباني**

ذكر البيهقي في الشعب أربع روايات وجميعها معلولة ثم عقبها بقوله: "غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ إِذَا ضُمَّ بَعْضُهُ إِلَى بَعْضٍ أَخَذَ قُوَّةً، وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ "*
*الروايات هي:*
****أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو نَصْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْفَامِيُّ، أنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ يَحْيَى الْآدَمِيُّ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ أَبِي الْعَوَّامِ الرِّيَاحِيُّ، ثنا سَعِيدٌ عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ الْيَمَانِيِّ، ح وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعْدٍ الْمَالِينِيُّ، نا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ بْنُ عَدِيٍّ، ثنا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مَنْصُورٍ سَجَّادَةُ، ثنا بِشْرُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ، ثنا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ الْيَمَامِيُّ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ، عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: " وَالَّذِي بَعَثَنِي بِالْحَقِّ، لَا تَنْقَضِي [ص:328] هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى يَقَعَ بِهِمُ الْخَسْفُ وَالْمَسْخُ وَالْقَذْفُ " قَالَ: وَمَتَى ذَاكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ؟ قَالَ: " إِذَا رَأَيْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ رَكِبْنَ السُّرُوجَ، وَكَثُرَتِ الْمَعَازِفُ، وَفَشَتْ شَهَادَاتُ الزُّورِ، وَشُرِبَتِ الْخَمْرُ لَا يُسْتَخْفَى بِهَا، وَشَرِبَ الْمُصَلُّونَ فِي آنِيَةِ أَهْلِ الشِّرْكِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ، وَاسْتَغْنَى النِّسَاءُ بِالنِّسَاءِ، وَالرِّجَالُ بِالرِّجَالِ، فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ ذَلِكَ فَاسْتَدْفِرُوا وَاسْتَعِدُوا إِذَا هَوَى الْقَذْفُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ " - وَفِي رِوَايَةِ الْمَالِينِيِّ: اسْتَنْفِرُوا وَاسْتَعِدُّوا - فَقَالَ بِيَدِهِ هَكَذَا، فَوَضَعَهَا عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ يَسْتُرُ وَجْهَهُ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ هَذَا وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ*
****أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ بِبَغْدَادَ، ثنا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو الرَّزَّازُ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ غَالِبِ بْنِ حَرْبٍ، ثنا عَمْرُو بْنُ الْحُصَيْنِ النُّمَيْرِيُّ، ثنا الْفَضْلُ بْنُ عَمِيرَةَ، ثنا ثَابِتٌ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " إِذَا اسْتَعْمَلَتْ أُمَّتِي خَمْسًا فَعَلَيْهِمُ الدَّمَارُ، إِذَا ظَهَرَ فِيهِمُ التَّلَاعُنُ، وَلُبْسُ الْحَرِيرِ، وَاتَّخَذُوا الْقَيْنَاتِ، وَشَرِبُوا الْخُمُورَ، وَاكْتَفَى الرِّجَالُ بِالرِّجَالِ، وَالنِّسَاءُ بِالنِّسَاءِ "*
****وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ الْحَافِظُ، أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو عَلِيٍّ حَامِدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْهَرَوِيُّ، ثنا مِنْجَابُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْحَافِظُ، عَلَيْهِ، ثنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ نَصْرٍ الْبُورْجَانِيّ  ُ الشَّهِيدُ، ثنا عُمَرُ بْنُ حَفْصِ بْنِ غِيَاثٍ، ثنا الْفُضَيْلُ بْنُ عَمِيرَةَ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ، فَذَكَرَهُ بِإِسْنَادِهِ مِثْلَهُ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: " فَعَلَيْهِمُ الدَّمَارُ "*
****أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ السُّلَمِيُّ، أنا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُؤَمَّلِ، ثنا الْفَضْلُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الشَّعْرَانِيُّ  ، ثنا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ النُّفَيْلِيُّ، ثنا عَبَّادٌ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ رُوَيْمٍ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " إِِذَا اسْتَحَلَّتْ أُمَّتِي خَمْسًا فَعَلَيْهِمُ الدَّمَارُ، إِِذَا ظَهَرَ التَّلَاعُنُ، وَشَرِبُوا الْخُمُورَ، وَلَبِسُوا الْحَرِيرَ، وَاتَّخِذُوا الْقِيَانَ، وَاكْتَفَى الرِّجَالُ بِالرِّجَالِ، وَالنِّسَاءُ بِالنِّسَاءِ "* 
*قَالَ الشَّيْخُ: " إِسْنَادُهُ وَإِسْنَادُ مَا قَبْلَهُ غَيْرُ قَوِيٍّ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ إِذَا ضُمَّ بَعْضُهُ إِلَى بَعْضٍ أَخَذَ قُوَّةً، وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ "*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*
**منقول من الأخ /عمر الزهيري**
جزاك الله خيراً أبا معاذ*

*نعم هذا من علامات الساعة*

*والحديث حسن لغيره، حسنه الإمام البيهقي لغيره كما هو ظاهر من كلامه ولا تسأل عن علمه بعلم الحديث! فهو إمام فيه رحمه الله*

*وكذاك حسنه لغيره الإمام الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ج2 برقم 2386 فقال: [ حديث حسن بغيره ] اه*

*قال بعض إخواننا: [ أحبتي الكرام لنستمع بعين البصيرة إلى هذا الحديث الشريف و العظيم في معانيه .*

*عن أنس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:(إذا استحلت أمتي خمساً فعليهم الدمار: إذا ظهر التلاعن، وشربوا الخمور، ولبسوا الحرير، واتخذوا القيان، واكتفى الرجال بالرجال، والنساء بالنساء)(رواه البيهقي، وخرجه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ج2 برقم 2386،وقال: حديث حسن بغيره).*

*من خلال هذا الحديث الشريف نستشف أن سبب الدمارالشامل الذي نحن فيه هو هذه الموبقات الخمس و ما يتفرع عنها و يتشعب .* 

*و العاقل من إتعظ و إعتبر. ]*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*منقول من الأخ /عمر الزهيري**
وضعفه الألباني من طرق أخرى غير طريق البيهقي في السلسلة الضعيفة فالظاهر أنه تراجع عن تضعيف المتن في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب لطرقه الأخرى التي يشد بعضها بعضا التي رواها البيهقي ودليل ذلك أنه لم يذكر في السلسلة الضعيفة طريق البيهقي التي ذكرها المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب.* 

*فقال الألباني في الضعيفةح 1602 بعد ان ساق الحديث بلفظ: “ لا تذهب الدنيا حتى يستغني النساء بالنساء ,و الرجال بالرجال , و السحاق زنا النساء فيما بينهن “.*

*قال: [ ضعيف جدا .*
*أخرجه تمام في “الفوائد “ ( 184 / 2 )و أبو القاسم الهمداني في “ الفوائد “ ( 1 / 207 / 1 )و ابن عساكر في “التاريخ “ ( 3 / 142 / 2 ) من طريق أيوب ابن مدرك عن مكحول عن # واثلة بن الأسقع # مرفوعا به . قلت : و أيوب هذا متفق على تضعيفه ,بل قال ابن معين : “كذاب “. و قال أبو حاتم و النسائي : “متروك “. و قال ابن حبان :”روى عن مكحول نسخة موضوعة “. قلت :و تابعه بشر بن عون الشامي عن بكار بن تميم عن مكحول به . أخرجه ابن حبان في “الضعفاء “ ( 1 / 190 ) ,و قال : “بشر له نسخة فيها ستمائة حديث , كلها موضوعة ,منها هذا الحديث “. و أقره السيوطي في “ذيل الموضوعات “ ( ص 150 / 749 - بترقيمي ) . و تابعه العلاء بن كثير مختصرا ,لكن السند إليه لا يصح ,كما بينته في الحديث السابق . ] انتهى*

*وهذا نص الحديث السابق وتخريجه* 

*ففي الضعيفة ح ١٦٠١ قال الألبلني بعد ان أورد حديثاً آخر بلفظ: " سحاق النساء زنا بينهن ".*

*قال: [ ضعيف.*
*أخرجه الهيثم بن خلف الدوري في " ذم اللواط " (160 / 2) وابن عدي (ق 290 / 2) وابن الجوزي في " ذم الهو ى " (ص 200) من طريق عنبسة بن عبد الرحمن القرشي عن العلاء عن مكحول عن واثلة بن الأسقع مرفوعا به.*
*قلت: وهذا إسناد واه بمرة، عنبسة هذا متهم بالوضع، وتابعه سليمان بن الحكم بن عوانة عن العلاء بن كثير عن مكحول به. أخرجه الخطيب (90 / 30) . لكن سليمان هذا، قال ابن معين: " ليس بشيء ". وقال النسائي: " متروك ". ثم إن العلاء بن كثير ليس خيرا منه، فقد قال أبو زرعة: " ضعيف الحديث، واهي الحديث، يحدث عن مكحول عن واثلة بمناكير ". وقال أبو حاتم: " منكر الحديث، هو مثل عبد القدوس بن حبيب وعمر بن موسى الوجيهي في الضعفاء ".*
*قلت: وهذان الأخيران كذابان، وقال ابن حبان: " يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات ".*
*وقد تابعه أيوب بن مدرك، ولكنه متروك، وفي حديثه زيادة في أوله، ولفظه يذكر بعده. وتابعه بكار بن تميم، وعنه بشر بن عون، مجهولان، ولفظهما أتم كما يأتي. والحديث أورده السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير "، في موضعين منه من رواية الطبراني في " الكبير " عن واثلة. وقال شارحه المناوي: " قال الهيثمي: رجاله ثقات ".*
*لكن أورده الذهبي في " الكبائر " ولم يعزه لمخرج، بل قال: " يروى "، ثم قال: " وهذا إسناد لين ". ثم إن السيوطي أورده في الموضع الأول بلفظ الترجمة: " سحاق ... "، وفي الموضع الآخر: " السحاق.." بالتعريف. وهذا اللفظ للطبراني بخلاف الأول فليس عنده، وإنما لأبي يعلى وغيره، وهو في " مسنده " (4 / 1806) و" كبير الطبراني " (22 / 63 / 153) من طريق بقية بن الوليد عن عثمان بن عبد الرحمن القرشي قال: حدثني عنبسة بن سعيد القرشي عن مكحول به.*
*وقد أورده الهيثمي (6 / 256) باللفظين، وعزا كل واحد لمن ذكرنا، وقال:*
*" ورجاله ثقات ". وتعقبه صاحبنا الشيخ السلفي في " تعليقه على الطبراني " بقوله: " قلت: كيف يكون " رجاله ثقات " وفيهم عثمان بن عبد الرحمن الوقاصي وهو متروك، وكذبه ابن معين. وعنبسة ضعيف؟! ".*
*وأقول: عثمان هذا ليس هو الوقاصي. بل هو الحراني المعروف بالطرائفي، فإنه هو الذي يروي عن عنبسة بن سعيد القرشي وعنه بقية بن الوليد، وهو من أقرانه كما في " تهذيب الحافظ المزي "، وإذا عرف هذا، فالتوثيق الذي ذكره الهيثمي له وجه، لولا أن الطرائفي قد ضعف، لكن بسبب لا ينافي صدقه كما يستفاد من ترجمته في " التهذيب " وغيره، وقد لخصها الحافظ في " التقريب " بقوله: " صدوق، أكثر الرواية عن الضعفاء والمجاهيل، فضعف بسبب ذلك، حتى نسبه ابن نمير إلى الكذب، وقد وثقه ابن معين ". وعنبسة بن سعيد هو القرشي، كما هو صريح رواية أبي يعلى وهو ثقة، وتوهم الشيخ أنه القطان الواسطي، فضعفه، فالعلة عنعنة بقية ومكحول أيضا.*
*ومما يؤكد أن عثمان هذا ليس هو الوقاصي، أنه لا يروي عن مكحول إلا بواسطة عنبسة هذا، والوقاصي يروي عن مكحول مباشرة كما في " الضعفاء " لابن حبان وغيره. ] انتهى* 

*وأورده الألباني في الضعيفة ح 6076 بلفظ: (إذا ركب الناسُ الخَيْلَ، ولبِسوا القُباطيَ، ونزلوا الشامَ،*
*واكتفى الرجالُ بالرجالِ، والنساءُ بالنساءِ؛ عَمَّهُم الله بعقوبةٍ من عندِه) .*

*ثم قال: [ موضوع.*
*أخرجه ابن عدي في "الكامل " (5/ 1800) ، ومن طريقه ابن عساكر*
*في "تاريخ دمشق" (1/335 - طبع دمشق) عن عمرو بن زياد بن عبد الرحمن بن*
*ثويان مولى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ثنا حماد بن زيد وعبدإلوهاب الثقفي عن أيوب عن أبي*
*قلابة عن أنس: أنه سمع النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: ... فذكره. وقال ابن عدي:*
*"منكر؛ موضوع على حماد بن زيد وعبد الوهاب الثقفي ".*
*ووافقه الذهبي والعسقلاني - ذكروا ذلك في ترجمة الثوباني هذا -، وقال فيه*
*ابن عدي:*
*"منكر الحديث، يسرق الحديث، ويحدث بالبواطيل". وقال ابن أبي حاتم:*
*"سألت أبي عنه؟ فقال:*
*قدم الري، فرأيته ووعظته، فجعل يتغافل؛ كأنه لا يسمع! كان يضع*
*الحديث. قدم قزوين فحدثهم بأحاديث منكرة، أنكر عليه علي الطَّنافسي. وقدم*
*الأهواز فقال: " أنا يحيى بن معين، هربت من المحنة"؛ فجعل يحدثهم ويأخذ منهم! فأعطوه مالاً. وخرج إلى خراسان وقال: "أنا من ولد عمر"! وخرج إلى*
*قزوين - وكان على قزوين رجل باهلي -، فقال: "أنا باهلي "! وكان كذاباً أفاكاً،*
*كتبت عنه ثم رميت به ". قال ابن عساكر:*
*"فلا يحتج بروايته، وقد تقدم "باب حّثِّ النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أمته على سكنى الشام "،*
*فكيف يكون نزولهم إياه مذموماً؟! ولعله - إن صح - أراد به قرب الساعة؛ كما في*
*حديث ابن حوالة: "إذا رأيت الخلافة قد نزلت بالشام ... " الذي تقدم ".*
*كذا قال! ولم يتقدم عنده، وإنما هو سيأتي عنده فيما بعد (1/375 - 377) ،*
*وهو مخرج في "المشكاة، (5449) ، و"صحيح أبي داود" (2286) .*
*ويشير بالباب المذكور إلى حديث ابن حوالة الآخر:*
*" عليكم بالشام ... ".*
*وهو مخرج في "فضائل الشام " (رقم 2 و 9) ، و"صحيح أبي داود" (2144) . ] انتهى*

*ثم تراجع الألبلني لما وقف له على طرق أخرى فحسنه لغيره من طريق أخرى وهي طريق أنس عند البيهقي في سننه دون لفظ ( السحاق ... ) في صحيح في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ح ٢٠٥٤ وح ٢٣٨٦ فقال عند كليهما: [ حسن لغيره ] اه*

*وهذا نص ما في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب وما بين قوسين من كلام الألباني والباقي من كلام المنذري في التخريج* 

*صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ح 2054: ( حسن لغيره ) وعن أنس رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا استحلت أمتي خمسا فعليهم الدمار إذا ظهر التلاعن وشربوا الخمور ولبسوا الحرير واتخذوا القينات واكتفى الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء رواه البيهقي عقيب حديث ثم قال إسناده وإسناد ما قبله غير قوي غير أنه إذا ضم بعضه إلى بعض أخذ قوة* 

*صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ح 2386 ( حسن لغيره ) وعن أنس رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا استحلت أمتي خمسا فعليهم الدمار إذا ظهر التلاعن وشربوا الخمور ولبسوا الحرير واتخذوا القيان واكتفى الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء رواه البيهقي وتقدم في لبس الحرير*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*منقول من الأخ أبو معاذ الألباني**
أخي عمر بوركت!* 
*أشكل علي كون السلسلة الضعيفة -حسب علمي- متأخرة عن تعليقات الشيخ على كتاب المنذري.*
*فهل يمكن أن يقال تراجع الشيخ الألباني عن تضعيفه للحديث في السلسلة إلى تصحيحه في الترغيب والترهيب؟*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*منقول من الأخ /عمر الزهيري
لا إشكال في حُسن الحديث أخي الحبيب فلعله في الضعيفة وهم أو نسي طريق البيهقي الذي حسنه في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب والعبرة بطريق البيهقي 

ولو راجعت كلام السلسلة الضعيفة تجده لم يذكر طريق البيهقي وهذا يعني انه وهم أو سيه أو ذُهِل فلم يذكره في الضعيفة ولذلك فلا إشكال في كون صحيح الترغيب والترهيب متقدم في التأليف على الضعيفة.

نعم يمكن ان يقال نسي الألبلني او ذُهِل عن طريق البيهقي الذي حسنه في صحيح الترغيب لو صح انه الف الضعيفة بعد صحيح الترغيب والترهيب وعليه فلا بمكن القول بأنه تراجع لكن نقول الظاهر أنه نسي او وهم على أني غير متأكد من كون الضعيفة قبل صحيح الترغيب والترهيب.

العبرة كما قلت لك بوركت بأن طريق البيهقي غير موجود في الضعيفة بينما نجده في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب وطريق البيهقي هو سبب التحسين فتأمل بوركت.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*منقول من الأخ /عمر الزهيري**
ثم تنبهت لأمر وهو احتمال أن يكون التحسين في تنقيحه وإضافته في طبعة جديدة اصحيح الترغيب والترهيب.*
*وعلى كل حال زيادة ( والسحاق زنا النساء فيما بينهن ) هي زيادة ضعيفة ليست في طريق البيهقي الذي حسنه الألباني وقوَّاه البيهقي وكلامه يفيد تحسينه .

*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*2203 - " يكونن في هذه الأمة خسف و قذف و مسخ ، و ذلك إذا شربوا الخمور و اتخذوا
القينات و ضربوا بالمعازف " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 5 / 236 :
أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في " ذم الملاهي " ( ق 153 / 1 ) عن أبي بكر الهذلي عن
أنس مرفوعا به . قلت : و الهذلي هذا متروك . ثم رواه ( 154 / 1 ) عن عبد
الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أحد ولد أنس بن مالك و عن غيره عن أنس به نحوه . و
ابن زيد متروك أيضا . لكن الحديث روي من طرق يشد بعضها بعضا عن جمع من الصحابة
و عن غيرهم . الأول : سهل بن سعد الساعدي مرفوعا به . يرويه عبد الرحمن بن زيد
بن أسلم عن أبي حازم عنه . أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا ( 152 / 2 ) .
الثاني : عن عمران بن حصين مرفوعا به . يرويه عبد الله بن عبد القدوس قال :
حدثني الأعمش عن هلال بن يساف عنه . أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا أيضا ، و الترمذي
( 2213 ) و قال : " غريب " . قلت : يعني ضعيف ، و رجاله صدوقون غير أن عبد الله
هذا كان يخطىء كما في " التقريب " فمثله يستشهد به .
الثالث : أبو أمامة الباهلي مرفوعا به نحوه . يرويه فرقد السبخي حدثني عاصم بن
عمرو البجلي عنه . أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا أيضا . ثم أخرجه ( 154 / 1 ) عن علي بن
ثابت عن فرقد السبخي عن أبي أمامة به . و أحمد ( 5 / 259 ) من الطريق الأولى .
و فرقد لين الحديث ، كثير الخطأ .
الرابع : عائشة مرفوعا به . يرويه أبو معشر عن محمد بن المنكدر عنها . أخرجه
ابن أبي الدنيا ( 152 - 153 ) . و أبو معشر - اسمه نجيح بن عبد الرحمن السندي -
ضعيف . الخامس : علي بن أبي طالب مرفوعا نحوه في حديث أوله : " إذا عملت أمتي
... " . يرويه الفرج بن فضالة عن يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن علي عنه . أخرجه ابن
أبي الدنيا ( 153 / 1 ) و الترمذي ( 2211 ) و قال : " غريب ، لا نعرفه إلا من
هذا الوجه ، و الفرج بن فضالة قد تكلم فيه بعض أهل الحديث و ضعفه من قبل حفظه "
. و له طريق أخرى يرويه إسماعيل بن عياش عن عبد الرحمن التميمي عن عباد بن أبي
علي عن علي نحوه . قلت : و هذا سند رجاله موثقون ، لكن لا أدري إن كان عباد هذا
سمع من علي ؟
السادس : عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا نحوه . يرويه سليمان بن سالم أبو داود قال :
حدثنا حسان بن أبي سنان عن رجل عنه . أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا ( 153 / 1 - 2 ) .
قلت : و رجاله موثقون غير الرجل الذي لم يسم ، و أخرجه الترمذي ( 2212 ) من
طريق رميح الجذامي - و هو مجهول - عن أبي هريرة به . السابع : عبد الرحمن بن
سابط مرسلا - و لم يذكر القينات . أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا و إسناده صحيح مرسل .
الثامن و التاسع : سعيد بن المسيب و إبراهيم النخعي مرسلا . يرويه فرقد و حدثني
قتادة عن سعيد بن المسيب ، و حدثني إبراهيم النخعي به . أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 259 )
. قلت : و فرقد لين الحديث كما سبق ، لكن إذا انضم إليه ما لم يشتد ضعفه من
الأحاديث المتقدمة ، و خاصة حديث ابن سابط المرسل الصحيح السند ، فلا يشك حينئذ
حديثي أن الحديث يرتقي بمجموع ذلك إلى مرتبة الصحيح ، و لاسيما و له شاهد من
حديث أبي مالك الأشعري سبق تخريجه برقم ( 90 و 91 ) . و أما الشطر الأول منه
فقد صح من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو ، خرجته في " الروض النضير " ( 1004 ) و له
شواهد أخرى تقدم ذكرها برقم ( 1787 ) .*

----------

